# My own: Mk3 gti german style



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey all, this sunday and tuesday I worked on my own car. Knowing it wasn't perfect under the multible cotes of dodo I got started and got it as good as I could.

Befores































































And ofcouse when you just start, it starts to:


















Sunday was wash & interior time:

Wheels with WB and wheelbrushes
trims, arches and tyres with APC
Foamed with Hyperwash
Washed with Hyperwash
Clayed with megs clay

A good hoover
Gliptone treatment on the leather
Windows with Megs Glass cleaner
Trims with NXT tech protect










Tuesday was rotary time. This is one of my first cars that I work on only with a rotary, and I must say I'm starting to really like it:lol:

A before, didn't take to many as i wanted to get started. This was just general swirling on the bonnet and roof, the verticals where a little better but still annoying to me










I did 2 passes with rotary + polish (Dutch brand, like M85) + orange LC pad. This 2 pictures is just after the heavy polish



















Then I rewashed to get rid of dust, and continued with Lime Prime + white LC pad on rotary. No LSP added here yet

got flake?






















































Time for afters

LSP: dodo banana armour 
Trims:Black Wow
Wheels: Poorboys wheel sealant
Tyres: High Endurance
Windows: Megs glass cleaner (half a year ago i treated them with Wolfgang sealent, still holding on strong!)
Exhaust tips: metal polish






















































































































And ofcourse the sun leaves when you get the car out


















































































And some pictures I took last week






















































Thats all:buffer:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great results  and some really superb shots in the carpark.


----------



## Kasomi (Nov 15, 2007)

Great post.... lovin' the Euro look. 

Paulie


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Stunning looking car with superb detailing :thumb:


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Fantastic results! I like the style of the car as well. The pics in the car park really show off the colour.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work - like the last few pics :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, excellent pics to


----------



## chris_w (May 15, 2008)

Looks great! Can't beat a GTI :thumb:


----------



## baza (Jun 25, 2008)

wow, one of the best mk3 s ive seen


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

hats off to you m8

ive got goose bumps 

dude you rule:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## German Bimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

please dont call it german style...ur golf is way too beautiful to call it that!

german golfs look like "im puttin all the ebay stuff i can find in and on my car "

nice work there!


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

WOAH! thats is lovely! also whats ype of tyres are these called where they go inwards if you get what i mean?


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

Great work there, just nicely modified car too, ride height is spot on and the headlights and grill look superb.
Wheels are really nice!
Wonderful pics and lighting in the car park.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

stunning work, and super looking euro'd mk3, looks sweet with the angel eyes

Paul


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

That pic is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Incredible, very beautiful.

What size of rims and wheels do you have? 14 inch but what wide and ET??

Thanks!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great results, love the 'euro' look.

The carpark pictures are excellent!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

.Martin said:


> That pic is amazing!!!!!


Great Work, i think the colour in this picture is stunning


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous. Simple as that


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

very nice motor mate i love the pic from the rear looks like the tyres have been streched to fit those rims


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

absolutely stunning car mate


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Brilliant car..! A truly superb finish as well.

Can you please tell me if that is a standard MK3 Golf interior?

Also, what type of gear knob and gaiter do you have fitted?

YZ


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

superb.....

cracking finish, and i love the car park shots


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks ppl for your always loved reply's cheers!

@ german bimmer: I'm sorry, I'll call it euro look net time:lol:

@ Sanders: These are just normal tyres (in this case SP9000) which would normally fit some smaller wheels. You can practically use every tyre, allthough I would recommend an A classe tyre for stretching. This was taken after putting on the tyre but not inflated yet (just to show how its done)










@ Tunero: 14 inch:tumbleweed:, noooo. Front: 7,5j * 16 ET30 with 195/40/16 sp9000 (with 15mm spacers, so basicly ET 15:thumb. Back 9j * 16 ET 15 with 215/35/16

@ Yetizone: The interior is original MK3, but this came out of a MK3 vr6. The Gearknob is an original Audi carbon one, normally suited for new model A3. And the other think you asked for is something I don't know what it means, but if it is the leather suited to the knob, its off one peace. To make it fit nicely I had to cut 4 cm of the gearhandle, and I mounted a ring which i spraypainted black so it would have an original look

This is how I got it


















Before that I mounted Passat W8 interiorlighting (with ambience leds)









And that light reflects on the knob and spraypainted ring, so you get this:









Cheers all:thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

baasb said:


> @ Tunero: 14 inch:tumbleweed:, noooo. Front: 7,5j * 16 ET30 with 195/40/16 sp9000 (with 15mm spacers, so basicly ET 15:thumb. Back 9j * 16 ET 15 with 215/35/16


Sorry, I think i read R14 in the tyre....

Rear photo surprise me I thing rims are more wide watching the streeching of the tire... right know I mount 195/45/15 in 8" wide rims... but I am going to put same 195 in 9,5"... maybe I must to think to put a wider tyre... or not   

Thanks for the info guy!


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

wicked


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate & really nice car some cool mods :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks mint.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Baasb. 

Thanks for the info and the photo's regarding the Audi Carbon gear knob. Very much appreciated. I really like the look of it compared to the original which is just awful. 

I don't suppose you know the Audi part number do you? 

I hope I can get my MK 3 up to the same standard as yours! Just had a look at the polished paint finish again. Stunning!

Many thanks, YZ


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Yetizone,

8p0 064 270 k

That's the original audi part number

cheers!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a sexy ride ya got there mate! And wicked shots, too!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Very nice GTI with nice taste full mods :thumb:

Nice correction too 

Would quite like a set of those headlights for our Mk3 

Darren


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Some pics of last evening, after putting on second layer of Dodo plus the normal amount of dressings (which are a lot xD)


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

car looks great and those are some superb shots especialy the ones in the carpark


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome ride and nice work. I so wish they sold more 2 door Golfs here in SA !


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

looks really nice mate. like that.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

smart looking golf there mate


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

nice, great pics in the carpark.. 

good work!!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Looks stunning mate, credit to you, nice one!!:thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

What seats and arm rest are in this car?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

One of THE timeless combinations of metal, rubber, plastic and glass.

Gorgeous car, colour, great detailed look to it.

Thank you very much:thumb:

Oh, and some really nice photos!


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys:wave:



chr15barn3s said:


> What seats and arm rest are in this car?


Seats are origineel mk3 seats, as are the doorpanels and rear seats. keep one or two eyes on ebay and you'll find some. The arm rest is an aftermarket one that fits mk3 only.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on a  car!!:thumb:


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

The back is now lowered some more, 2,5 cm to be exact. Also gave it a good clean, with some Pete's 53 as LSP for a change. Still like the look of it, it's a pity it doesnt protect that long


----------



## Cupra_R (Jun 26, 2008)

car is sick. Love the pics of it in the underground fantastic work. keep it up


----------



## Matt_87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice golf there mate, good job


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

awesome car
awesome photography


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

looks amazing good work... photography aint too bad either


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That looks great chap,a couple of my mates are veedub nuts and I bet they'd be jealous of that!


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

awesome pics!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Still looking great, and great pictures too!:thumb:


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a shoot with a friend of mine, after giving it a new coat of Dodo (still in love with banana armour). The Polo will be detailed by me soon:


----------



## Dj Darecki (Sep 18, 2008)

baasb said:


> Back 9j * 16 ET 15 with 215/35/16




215/35 with 10 J from Poland :doublesho


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

some nice shots there dude thanks for sharing :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Richie Carbone (May 23, 2009)

Looks great!:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome.....I need a mk3 in my life

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

thats a fantastic lookin motor mate loving the interior 
its begging for a forced induction vr lump though


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Simply Stunning....:thumb:
 gorgeous MK3....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## wickedredvtr (Aug 25, 2008)

looking really good, excellent pictures


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

This has to be one of the best MK3's around!


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

dang.. your interior is f¨ckin mint.. Wish mine was as good..


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

chargedvr6 said:


> thats a fantastic lookin motor mate loving the interior
> its begging for a forced induction vr lump though


Thanks. I'm not a big fan of the VR lumps myself, so that's why it's not on


----------

